# Brand New Tsunami Trophy II / SOLD



## permit (May 10, 2003)

brand new Tsunami Trophy II, tstllsc1202xh conventional, tags still on it. Pick up OBX..... $ 85.00


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

this rod has been sold


----------

